# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ارجوكم افيدوني هل الفوركس حلال ام حرام?  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## dgi2005

ارجوكم افيدوني هل الفوركس حلال ام حرام
إخوتي لقد إحترت و لا أعرف ماذا أفعل فكل واحد يعطي رأي و أنا لا أريد أن اسقط في فخ الحرام. 
من ناحية أخرى في ما يخص تحريم الفوركس على اساس وجود  فوائد لحفظ العملات من يوم لآخر فهناك شركة ماركتيفا التي لا تقتطع هذه النسبة.
ارجوكم إخوتي لا تهملوا هذا الموضوع ارجوكم ردوا علي فكلنا مسؤولونا اما الله و شكرا

----------


## monaco

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12382.html

----------


## samerml22

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته :
اخي الكريم الحرام بين والحلال بين وما بينهم شبهات      
اي ان هناك اشياء محرمة ابتعد عنها كليا  وهي قرض جر نفعا   وعدم التقابض  واخذ الفوائد او بيع مالاتملك او المتاجرة كالقمار   والعلم عند الله ولا اجرء على الافتاء ابدا  لذاك احاول ان امنعك عن ما هو حرام   وصلى الله عللى حبيبنا محمد

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

أخي الحبيب، يمكنك قراءة الموضوع المثبت في منتدى العملات، واليك الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12382.html  لا يحق لأي عضو أن يعطيك فتوى بجواز أو تحريم الفوركس إقرء قرار المجمع الفقهي واستفتي قلبك  تقبل ودي

----------


## dgi2005

أشكر الجميع على ردودهم و لكن لم اتوصل بعد إلى أية نتيجة

----------


## yahia

نقلت هذا الملف من منتدى ايجيبت فوركس
استفتي قلبك والله اعلم

----------


## hussain4x

ولماذا التردد في أمر ليس ضروري . يعني راح تموت اذا مادخلت الفوركس .  
اذا عندك شك في حكم التعامل في الفوركس فأنصحك لاتدخل أبدا .

----------


## Abo Osamah

هذه الفتوي توضح جواز التعامل بالفوركس بصيغته الحاليه (دون فوائد علي التبييت): http://www.islamonline.net/livefatwa...GuestID=l1AcnT 
(إسم السائل:عادل) 
وهناك من المشائح من لدية تحفظ علي المارجن أو التقابض..إلخ
بالنسبة لي فقد كنت مترددآ وبعد إطلاعي علي الفتوي أعلاه من حيث وضوح السؤال بتفاصيل دقيقة وأيضآ جواب الشيخ والذي يوضح فهمة الكامل للفوركس فهذا كاف لي.. والرأي لك.. 
أتمني أن نجد جميع وجهات نظر المشائخ في موضوع مثبت حتي يريح من يبحث هذا الموضوع ويتم متابعه أي مستجدات..

----------


## dgi2005

إنكم فعلا نعم الإخوة جزاكم الله جميعا لتوفير الوقت اللازم للموضوع بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## samer saad

اخي الكريم الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي جعل لنا اخوانا لم نشاهدهم ولكن هم يسعون الى مساعدتنا لوجه الله تعالى ولا يتركون بابا من ابواب الخير التى تفيد اخوانهم الى ويفتحونها  
كنت سأرفق لك بعض الفتاوي ايضا من شيوخ القدس الشريف وايضا من شيوخ الازهر ولكن بما ان الاخوان وضحو الصورة لك فعليك بان تتوكل على الله  
وبكل وضوح ان لم تتعامل بالعقود المستقبليه ولم تتعامل مع شركات تاخذ عمولات التبييت ( بمعنى عمولة العقود التى تبقى لأكثر من يوم ) وفهمت الفرق بين القرض والمارجن وعرفت ان عمولة الشركة التى تأخذها منك ان كانت تأخذ عمولة هي عبارة عن أجر لها لأنها عبارة عن وسيط يقدم لك خدمة وعلمت ان التطور والتكنلوجيا اتاحت هذا الأمر واصبح مثل التقابض بريء كثير من العلماء اذا وان شاء الله لا يوجد ما تخشاه  
اما امر استفتي قلبك فأقول الحذر الحذر من النفس الأمارة بالسوء بمعنى ان لا نستفتي انفسنا وقلبنا في هذة الأمور وفي كل الأمور نحن امة اعزها الله بالأسلام وادعو الله ان يكون الأسلام اعز بنا لدينا من العلماء والشيوخ والحمد لله من يتسع صدرهم للفهم والتحليل والمناقشة وهم يعلمون ان ديننا لكل الأزمان وليس لزمن واحد 
وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه وسلم

----------


## dgi2005

> اخي الكريم الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي جعل لنا اخوانا لم نشاهدهم ولكن هم يسعون الى مساعدتنا لوجه الله تعالى ولا يتركون بابا من ابواب الخير التى تفيد اخوانهم الى ويفتحونها  
> كنت سأرفق لك بعض الفتاوي ايضا من شيوخ القدس الشريف وايضا من شيوخ الازهر ولكن بما ان الاخوان وضحو الصورة لك فعليك بان تتوكل على الله  
> وبكل وضوح ان لم تتعامل بالعقود المستقبليه ولم تتعامل مع شركات تاخذ عمولات التبييت ( بمعنى عمولة العقود التى تبقى لأكثر من يوم ) وفهمت الفرق بين القرض والمارجن وعرفت ان عمولة الشركة التى تأخذها منك ان كانت تأخذ عمولة هي عبارة عن أجر لها لأنها عبارة عن وسيط يقدم لك خدمة وعلمت ان التطور والتكنلوجيا اتاحت هذا الأمر واصبح مثل التقابض بريء كثير من العلماء اذا وان شاء الله لا يوجد ما تخشاه  
> اما امر استفتي قلبك فأقول الحذر الحذر من النفس الأمارة بالسوء بمعنى ان لا نستفتي انفسنا وقلبنا في هذة الأمور وفي كل الأمور نحن امة اعزها الله بالأسلام وادعو الله ان يكون الأسلام اعز بنا لدينا من العلماء والشيوخ والحمد لله من يتسع صدرهم للفهم والتحليل والمناقشة وهم يعلمون ان ديننا لكل الأزمان وليس لزمن واحد 
> وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه وسلم

 جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي بالفعل لقد وضحت الأمور بطريقة رائعة. اتمنى من الله ان يرزقك من فضله و يثيبك على غيرتك على الإسلام

----------


## samer1112

يا جماعة وجدت شركة قطرية  تقوم بالمتاجرة بالعملات و لاسهم وفق الشريعة الاسلامية ...و يوجد فيها هيئة شرعية قرارتها ملزمة تشرف على جميع العمليات 
و الهيئة الشرعية مكونة من عدة علماء يرأسهم العلامة يوسف القرضاوي حفظه الله ...و العضو التننفيذي ... الشيخ علي القره  داغي  
لا أدري هل هذا يعطي شرعية لتجارة العملات أم لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لا أعلم

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> اما امر استفتي قلبك فأقول الحذر الحذر من النفس الأمارة بالسوء بمعنى ان لا نستفتي انفسنا وقلبنا في هذة الأمور وفي كل الأمور نحن امة اعزها الله بالأسلام وادعو الله ان يكون الأسلام اعز بنا لدينا من العلماء والشيوخ والحمد لله من يتسع صدرهم للفهم والتحليل والمناقشة وهم يعلمون ان ديننا لكل الأزمان وليس لزمن واحد 
> وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه وسلم

 بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب  بالنسبة لموضوع إستفتي قلبك فيكون عندما تجد آراء متعددة لشيوخ في نفس الموضوع فإذا إختلف الشيوخ (وإختلافهم رحمة)، عندئذ إستفتي قلبك.  تقبل ودي

----------

